# Jerry Goldsmith scoring Raiders of the Lost Ark



## dcoscina (Oct 17, 2022)

So this is a little click bait. But someone on YT married "The Second Coming" cue from The Final Conflict (1981) under the Map Room scene from Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) and I think it works marvelously. Mind you, Goldsmith's Final Conflict score is one of his greatest of all time. So many incredible cues (Opening Credits, The Hunt, Test Run, The Second Coming, The Final Conflict).


----------



## Satorious (Oct 18, 2022)

I wouldn't change either for the world, but this works surprisingly well. Has a more wonderous/miracle vibe than Williams' mysterious/ominous tone. The Final Conflict is an absolute banger of a soundtrack from Goldsmith - definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 18, 2022)

Wow what a pleasant surprise !


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 18, 2022)

Satorious said:


> I wouldn't change either for the world, but this works surprisingly well. Has a more wonderous/miracle vibe than Williams' mysterious/ominous tone. The Final Conflict is an absolute banger of a soundtrack from Goldsmith - definitely one of my favourites.


The scene it accompanied is so far less than what the music espouses. Some really bad computer graphics mostly but man that music!!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 18, 2022)




----------

